
You (Yes, YOU) cannot afford to ride the Hyperloop - ptoniato
https://medium.com/@donoteat/you-yes-you-cannot-afford-to-ride-the-hyperloop-27e214d45cdf
======
gargravarr
The article describes pretty much exactly how Concorde worked - it was faster,
more convenient, but exclusive and expensive. You even sacrificed a lot of
comfort for your trouble - I never got the chance to fly Concorde, but have
toured one, and can't deny you get about as much space per seat as you do
flying cattle-class in a modern airliner. So there's definitely a historical
model here.

The joke, of course, is that Musk's early remarks about the Hyperloop involved
drilling one between his home and Tesla's office to avoid Californian traffic.
This is very likely to bear out in principle - it's a rich person's toy that
benefits nobody else. But such are the perils when influential people have far
more money than sense to do something useful with it.

Que sera.

